# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Eisprong voorspellen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*De eisprong voorspellen 
*
Voor koppels die zwanger willen worden, kan het belangrijk zijn om te weten wanneer de vrouw vruchtbaar is. Precies te weten wanneer een vrouw haar eisprong (ovuleert) heeft, is de eerste stap in het verbeteren van de kans om zwanger te worden. 

Dit kan zijn op dag 14 na het begin van de menstruaties. Dit is de meest vruchtbare tijd van een vrouw. De eicel blijft 24 uur levensvatbaar. 
Maar het kan ook iets eerder zijn, een beetje later, of helemaal niet. 
Als de vrouw die maand geovuleerd heeft en niet zwanger is, duurt het gewoonlijk 14dagen voordat de volgende cyclus begint. Dus als een vrouw ovuleert en cycli heeft van 30 dagen, kan ze rond dag 16 ovuleren in plaats van dag 14.

Om zwanger te worden moet er tijdens de meest vruchtbare tijd van de vrouw gemeenschap plaatsvinden en moet de zaadlozing in de schede plaatsvinden. Aangezien een vrouw misschien niet exact op dag 14 ovuleert, is het verstandig om in ieder geval gemeenschap te hebben op de dagen 10, 12, 14 en 16. 

Om te zorgen dat er genoeg sperma beschikbaar is, wordt rond de ovulatie om de andere dag gemeenschap aanbevolen, in plaats van elke dag. Dit advies wordt gegeven omdat bij mannen met een lage concentratie zaadcellen de concentratie hierdoor nog lager wordt, zodat de kans op bevruchting niet vergroot, maar eerder verkleind wordt. 
Het baarmoederslijm werkt daarnaast als een soort buffer, zodat er ook gedurende langere tijd achter elkaar zaadcellen doorgelaten worden. 

Na de gemeenschap leeft het sperma 48 uur, maar de eicel moet binnen 24 uur worden bevrucht. Een belangrijk punt om te onthouden is dat, als een vrouw de ene maand haar eisprong lijkt te hebben op "dag 14", dit niet betekent dat ze dat de volgende keer ook op precies dezelfde dag doet.

Sommige vrouwen weten wanneer ze ovuleren als gevolg van veranderingen in hun lichaam – steken in de onderbuik en/of een heldere, draderige vaginale afscheiding (van het baarmoederhalsslijm) zijn algemene voorspellende factoren. 
Er zijn diverse hulpmiddelen beschikbaar waarmee vrouwen hun meest vruchtbare tijd kunnen bepalen, zoals ovulatiepredictorsets of lichaamsthermometers.

Om de kans dat de eicel van een vrouw bevrucht wordt te vergroten, wordt het gebruik van douches of glijmiddelen direct voor de gemeenschap afgeraden.

Voor mannen is het niet noodzakelijkerwijze beter om het sperma ‘op voorraad te houden’ alvorens te proberen om een zwangerschap tot stand te brengen. Twee dagen onthouding voorafgaand aan een poging om zwanger te worden kan bij een vruchtbare man voor een goede hoeveelheid beweeglijk sperma zorgen.


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## dutchbird575

Ik reageer even hier op want ik heb namelijk ook die bruine afscheiding rond mijn ovulatie sinds ik 2maanden gestopt ben met de pil (om proberen een 2e zwangerschap te krijgen).

Dit is natuurlijk nooit eerder voorgekomen, maar zoals jij beschrijft : kan 't zo zijn dat die bruine afscheiding een soort teken is van "je bent aan 't ovuleren?" (dus niet doorschijnende maar bruine afscheiding)?? 

Als dat zo is dan maak ik mij natuurlijk niet druk. Ik was even bang dat 't inhield van: "weer niet gelukt! Een klein voorteken van weer niet zwanger"...

x

----------

